# Has anybody tried DSPAM from portage?

## vai0l0

There is a copy of DSPAM in the poortage (it's masked) but I'd like to know if someone has already tried this package and has some instruction or know if it works.

Ciao

AleX

----------

## Styles

I have set up DSPAM by hand but found MailScanner to be better alt for myself, because of the clamAV and other anti virus solutions built in.

http://mailscanner.info

----------

## dzosh

Im just tryin.. It loox that it should works okej , but still dont finished it .. I will post when im done..

Im trying to get works cyrus-sasl+postfix+amavis+dspam+mysql

If anybody uses it, post here your xperiences..

----------

## recordista

OK, it's been over a year and DSPAM is still masked (yet latest versions are in portage.)

Anyone using it with postfix as a relay/appliance?

----------

## magic919

Looks good.  Why don't you try it and let us know how you get on?

----------

## RosenSama

 *Styles wrote:*   

> I have set up DSPAM by hand but found MailScanner to be better alt for myself, because of the clamAV and other anti virus solutions built in.
> 
> http://mailscanner.info

 

DSPAM 3.6 has integrated ClamAV support.  

 *DSPAM 3.6.2 Release Notes wrote:*   

> Integrated Clam A/V Support
> 
> DSPAM can now communicate directly with clamd (using streaming mode) to check
> 
> all messages for viruses. Upon detection, DSPAM can act one of three ways:
> ...

 

----------

## travisb

We use 3.6.2 and it works great. DSPAM just keeps improving with every version. The postgresql support sucked big time in earlier versions but has gotten better in later versions.

----------

## magic919

 *travisb wrote:*   

> We use 3.6.2 and it works great.

 

Care to elaborate?  What kind of implementation?  Which MTA?  How do you call it?  Running SUID, SGID?  Using the web interface?  Mailboxes for training?  All as one user or do you train on a per-user basis?

----------

## travisb

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Care to elaborate? 

 

We use qmail and have maildrop feed messages to dspam. We don't use the web interface don't really feel we need the graph's. We filter per user so each user can filter what they like according to their own likes.

----------

## magic919

Thanks for the reply.  I was thinking of the web interface for management of training and quarantine, rather than the 'impressive' graphs.  I'm assuming you must train via designated mailboxes.

Cheers.

----------

## tam

We're using DSPAM with courier-mta and ClamAV. Works perfect.

----------

## davidblewett

I'm using DSPAM with postfix / Cyrus IMAP.

I set up postfix to use DSPAM as a content filter in postfix, then hand it off to cyrus via LMTP. I then use Cyrus' sieve to sort detected spam to a specific folder.

I also use Horde/IMP as webmail, and can make use of it's "Report as spam" and "Report as innocent" features. I setup an alias in postfix to send all mail to "spam.domain.com" to recategorize as missed spam in DSPAM, and "ham.domain.com" to recategorize as a false positive. It works very smoothly, and is pretty fast (1-2 seconds per message). 

Right now I'm considering moving the back end of DSPAM to PostgreSQL because I'm using it for other things and would rather not have both database servers running.

----------

## DoubleDub

I'm interested in doing this with postfix as well.  How did you set up the aliases? (i.e. how do the aliases record the spam/ham with dspam?)

----------

## steveb

 *DoubleDub wrote:*   

> I'm interested in doing this with postfix as well.  How did you set up the aliases? (i.e. how do the aliases record the spam/ham with dspam?)

 

Maybe my post here can help you?

cheers

SteveB

----------

